# No more white glove service for new Oracle Touch owners?



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

I purchased an Oracle Touch last week and rung Sage support today to see if I could book in the white glove service which has been recommended on here many times. The customer support agent said they don't offer a white glove service for the Oracle Touch as all the servicing, setup and configuration can be done via the touch screen display.

Is this true? I swear people on here have had the white glove service after purchasing the Oracle Touch..


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Ignore me.


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Will give um a ring next week about the dual boiler. Nothing in the box about the white glove service, but figure if I can get it I might as well!


----------



## Uriel4953 (Dec 1, 2019)

https://www.sageappliances.com/content/dam/breville/gb/assets/miscellaneous/pdfs/White Glove Service Sage.pdf specifically mentions the oracle. Doesn't give any dates or T and C's though.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

Never had the offer of the white glove service; did get a load of water filters once I registered though...


----------



## ChrisCohenTV (Nov 22, 2018)

TobyAnscombe said:


> Never had the offer of the white glove service; did get a load of water filters once I registered though...


 Thanks Toby, fair enough!

I actually replied to your comment in the 'stupid new Oracle touch owners question' thread.. if you get a sec to have a butchers that would be marvellous! Just trying to get to a place with the Touch where I'm really happy with consistently good espresso shots..


----------

